# My 1st insect shot in B/W



## David_low (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## jeph (Jan 9, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## ocular (Jan 10, 2010)

Woa the colors remind me of pencil and paper. Personally it's not doing a whole lot for me, maybe as a print it would  be more impressive.


----------



## Overread (Jan 10, 2010)

I like this - inventive idea and the diagonal line of the grass(?) works very well. I am curious as to how you captured the shot - the background looks too clean and the reflections lacking in ripples for it to be water.

If I was to have a problem with it I would say that I would have prefered to have had the angle as such that the whole insect was in the plane of focus- though I do admit getting a long bug like a damsel is often very tricky.


----------



## David_low (Jan 10, 2010)

Jeph, Ocular - Thanks and appreciate yopur comments




Overread said:


> I am curious as to how you captured the shot - the background looks too clean and the reflections lacking in ripples for it to be water.


 
I captured as it is. If I were to titled it "tranquillity", that may say alot about the stillness and calmness of the water. I have seen landscape with almost near to perfection of reflection and its almost near unbelievable.

And thanks for your input.


----------



## dleightley (Jan 10, 2010)

wow beautify close, a very good shot, well done.


----------

